# Guppy Fry



## CURIUM (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon guppy feeder tank, put a few guppys into my RBP tank as a snack.
I check out the tank this morning, find no more adult guppys, but now I have probably 10-15 guppy fry swimming around the top of the tank.
I managed to scoop a few out... but I just keep finding more.

Hunt them down? or Leave them in?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Leave them in, they wont last long.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> Leave them in, they wont last long.


 If you have another tank you could move them to it to grow them or move them to some community tank for food. Unless your p's are babies they probably won't eat them. The filter will probably be the thing that gets them if you leave them.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

I baught a used 30 gal with about 30 guppies for 100bucks, nice sntand figured it for a sweet deal. Get a tank, all you need for the fry is cover for them to hide. This way you know that the fedders your using have no parasites.
Also guests seam to enjoy seing my guppies more then my P's. But thier crazzy white christians.


----------



## CURIUM (Dec 6, 2010)

Spoke too soon.... no more guppy fry.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Meh, thats the way she goes.
I bet they were deliciouse


----------

